# Is there anybody out there in south carolina



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I see very little posts here so I choose to ask and reply on the open forum ???:fishing:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

that is because we are all waiting for the water to warm up. The SC board gets busier around march, when the fish are back on strong.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Been goin out there but not catching much from the surf.
The yak guys have been tearing up reds on the flats though.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*thanks*

I was practicing my casting with artifical lure yesterday and got a nice big bite...got my adrenaline going..probably was a shark...will wait for march and hope the board picks up...have a good day


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

no fish at least not until mid of march and april


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

I've read several articles in the SC Sportsman magazine that talk about how this is the prime time of the year to catch trout and reds that are schooling in the creeks. Is there any way to get to and catch these fish without a boat...wading? bridges? are any of these areas accessible by foot?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's hard to get to the trout and reds w/o a boat. You'll find 'em way up in creeks and on flats. The water has been crystal slear lately and the fish have been spooky. If you can sneak up on 'em fishing is pretty good.


----------



## debidude (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree. Its still a good time of year to catch the specs and spottails, but you almost certainly need a boat to get up in the marsh creeks and to the more remote jetties. Water is clear and cold. Low fifties (around 52) on Monday, and that was before the temp drop the last two days. If you can get out, artificial grubs and gulps are still producing.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I fish out of little river and was wondering if you can still catch fish there this time of year off of my boat?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

yes you can, plenty of fish near and off shore and a few reds and trout in the river. the occasional rock fish can also be caught.


----------



## debidude (Sep 19, 2007)

In fact,F4K, right now the winter trout are reported as pretty thick outside/around the jetties there. Good sized ones. And like Kingfih said, there are big reds and slot reds right now around the jetties and in the mouths of the marsh creeks.


----------



## ZEBCO (Sep 25, 2005)

I Have A Brother In Hilton Head ! He Says Catching Alot Of Fish In And Near Boat Slips ?i Havent Been Down There Yet.......not Sure Whats Biting.


----------



## ZEBCO (Sep 25, 2005)

Does Anyone Fish At Edisto Island ? Any Tips As Where To Fish...i Hate To Drive A Couple Hours And Have No Clue.any Ideas.....just Getting The Fever I Guess.still Cold And Wishing For Spring.i Guess I Am Just Rambling.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

I fish at Edisto Beach a good bit. Not too experienced yet, but the south end past the point has some good deep water close to shore and the fishing is pretty good there. I mostly shark fish so I can't speak for other species, but with the amount of bait in the area, I would say it's a pretty good bet. 

You can usually catch some small whiting from the main stretch of beach but that's about it (from what I've seen).

I've also heard that north of the state park at Jeremy Inlet there is decent trout and flounder action. Bit of a walk though.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

What chumrunner said. Also off the ends of the groins along the beach. We go there a couple times every summer. Fish 3 rods at different distances from shore.(near-med-far) Close in is sometimes better. Some flounder - blues - trout of the sides of the rocks now and then. Way out better on sharks and the surprise fish now and them.


----------



## psunmd (Mar 28, 2006)

*Hilton Head*

Heading down Easter week - mid march- anything biting then?


----------

